# Rule Changes?



## RedDevilDad (Jun 1, 2019)

Do FIFA's June 1st rule changes impact DA or CalSouth governed events?

http://static-3eb8.kxcdn.com/documents/786/111531_110319_IFAB_LoG_at_a_Glance.pdf


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 1, 2019)

From a DOC at a DA:
Yep...they do. Effective for league. Tournaments can set their own.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 2, 2019)

Referees were told the new rules will be phased in during the summer depending on the league and tournaments.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 2, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Referees were told the new rules will be phased in during the summer depending on the league and tournaments.


Yeah, I'd recommend people check. Our tournament yesterday and today said "current FIFA rules in effect."  When I checked with the ref, he confirmed that they were enforcing all new rules and even had that above PDF printed out.  Worked for us... high-pressed goal kicks and got 3 goals off turnovers.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2019)

CalSouth reply:
“We checked in with our staff and they will go into effect as of July 1st”


----------



## Dargle (Jun 3, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Yeah, I'd recommend people check. Our tournament yesterday and today said "current FIFA rules in effect."  When I checked with the ref, he confirmed that they were enforcing all new rules and even had that above PDF printed out.  Worked for us... high-pressed goal kicks and got 3 goals off turnovers.


For the defending team in a goal kick, is there any change to the rule that you have to be outside the box when the kick is taken?  If not, then I'm not sure how you high pressed any differently than you could have done before the rule changes, unless the other team was passing to a teammate in the box.  Did you just mean you entered it right when the foot made contact and blocked it before it exited the box (because it wasn't kicked over you)?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2019)

Dargle said:


> For the defending team in a goal kick, is there any change to the rule that you have to be outside the box when the kick is taken?  If not, then I'm not sure how you high pressed any differently than you could have done before the rule changes, unless the other team was passing to a teammate in the box.  Did you just mean you entered it right when the foot made contact and blocked it before it exited the box (because it wasn't kicked over you)?


Not much different. Just able to intercept weak passes to CBs in the corners. Before, one was able to pressure the center back but couldn’t enter the box and intercept. Keeper eventually adjusted and went long forcing strikers to drop off but they were clearly used to waiting for a slow ball to arrive outside the box. 
I assume most teams will quickly adjust and not stand their watching the ball roll slowly to them.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 3, 2019)

So can the defending team get inside of the 18 to play a ball before it has touched another player of the team that is trying to build out?
I'm unclear on that part of the law change.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> So can the defending team get inside of the 18 to play a ball before it has touched another player of the team that is trying to build out?
> I'm unclear on that part of the law change.


Yes. Think free kick anywhere on the field.
For example, our GK just set the ball down and quickly played the centerback short who was just outside the 6 yard box.
Can speed up play. Opposing team must start outside of the 18 but ball is live the moment it is kicked. No need to wait for the ball to exit the box.
The key difference is previously the second touch  (after kicked from the goal kick) had to be outside of the box.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Yes. Think free kick anywhere on the field.
> For example, our GK just set the ball down and quickly played the centerback short who was just outside the 6 yard box.
> Can speed up play. Opposing team must start outside of the 18 but ball is live the moment it is kicked. No need to wait for the ball to exit the box.
> The key difference is previously the second touch  (after kicked from the goal kick) had to be outside of the box.


Strikes me as incentive to coach playing goalkicks long.  Maybe the Europeans who make all these rule changes are afraid that recent American emphasis on "possession" might actually have something.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Strikes me as incentive to coach playing goalkicks long.  Maybe the Europeans who make all these rule changes are afraid that recent American emphasis on "possession" might actually have something.


I think the only real impact will be seen in the U10-U11 range where some players are faster than the goalie’s ability to go long.  
Previously, we’d seen defenders step into the box and receive a ball if they were under pressure because of a poor goal kick and the kick is retaken. Now, no safety net. 
The ref said he used to see strikers with a lead step into the box as a delay tactic. It’s pitched as a way to speed up the game. Fair enough. 
Personally, I’ve not seen that employed much but I guess this rule change will eradicate that as well. 
I think around U12 and older, keepers (or CBs forced to take it for their keeper) should have the ability to send a goal kick to the center circle at least. That should keep the forwards honest and allow for the outlet in the back when one wants to build out.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 3, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Not much different. Just able to intercept weak passes to CBs in the corners. Before, one was able to pressure the center back but couldn’t enter the box and intercept. Keeper eventually adjusted and went long forcing strikers to drop off but they were clearly used to waiting for a slow ball to arrive outside the box.
> I assume most teams will quickly adjust and not stand their watching the ball roll slowly to them.


I think shortly after the Law change that we will start seeing more keepers play the ball long out of the back instead of short balls to the outside backs. I was talking to a few other refs a couple weeks ago and all of us thought that the new change to goal kicks will have the biggest effect on the game especially for the 3rd, 4th and 5th tier teams that do not have the necessary skills to play out of the back under pressure.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> I think the only real impact will be seen in the U10-U11 range where some players are faster than the goalie’s ability to go long.
> Previously, we’d seen defenders step into the box and receive a ball if they were under pressure because of a poor goal kick and the kick is retaken. Now, no safety net.
> The ref said he used to see strikers with a lead step into the box as a delay tactic. It’s pitched as a way to speed up the game. Fair enough.
> Personally, I’ve not seen that employed much but I guess this rule change will eradicate that as well.
> I think around U12 and older, keepers (or CBs forced to take it for their keeper) should have the ability to send a goal kick to the center circle at least. That should keep the forwards honest and allow for the outlet in the back when one wants to build out.


A long goal kick is usually a 50/50 bet, but it's a 50/50 way down there.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I think shortly after the Law change that we will start seeing more keepers play the ball long out of the back instead of short balls to the outside backs. I was talking to a few other refs a couple weeks ago and all of us thought that the new change to goal kicks will have the biggest effect on the game especially for the 3rd, 4th and 5th tier teams that do not have the necessary skills to play out of the back under pressure.


That's what I meant.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2019)

Surfref said:


> especially for the 3rd, 4th and 5th tier teams that do not have the necessary skills to play out of the back under pressure.


True. Although I’d say they were already just booting the ball forward anyway. 
But, yeah, I agree. Will affect less skilled olders as well. 
I forget that not everyone is as good as my kid. Lol. 
#nextmessi
[just a joke people]


----------



## Surfref (Jun 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> So can the defending team get inside of the 18 to play a ball before it has touched another player of the team that is trying to build out?
> I'm unclear on that part of the law change.


I was told the defending team must be outside the Penalty Area until the ball is kicked then can move in.  We should get the official training in June and July.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I was told the defending team must be outside the Penalty Area until the ball is kicked then can move in.  We should get the official training in June and July.


This may also be helpful. IFAB's clarification page: http://theifab.com/document/for-football-bodies?fbclid=IwAR3m3heFw_XDjtQFPMkIj3Io8yC4TmfJpYW-hTLbYQy6adgPuKPFGa1voas
Yeah, everyone must start outside of the box, unless a free kick... I think.  
Although, what's interesting is you could theoretically, have a CB tap the ball to a GK (ball now live) who then passes it back to the CB and circumvent the player outside of the box rule.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 3, 2019)

Should be a fun few months as referees get trained and coaches try to figure out a loophole.  (Thinking back to the amazing implementation of the build out line)


----------



## 1dad2boys (Jun 3, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> This may also be helpful. IFAB's clarification page: http://theifab.com/document/for-football-bodies?fbclid=IwAR3m3heFw_XDjtQFPMkIj3Io8yC4TmfJpYW-hTLbYQy6adgPuKPFGa1voas
> Yeah, everyone must start outside of the box, unless a free kick... I think.
> Although, what's interesting is you could theoretically, have a CB tap the ball to a GK (ball now live) who then passes it back to the CB and circumvent the player outside of the box rule.


Player outside the box only applies to the opponent. You can have all 11 in the box if you like.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 3, 2019)

1dad2boys said:


> Player outside the box only applies to the opponent. You can have all 11 in the box if you like.


Thanks Jose Mourinho.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 3, 2019)

It will be very interesting to see how teams adjust to this.  If you have a tehnically skilled back line, you can draw in a lot of pressure and have a few less opponents in the middle and attacking third.
If you have ball hawks on your front line, you can bait the team to try and play it short and then swarm.

I wonder if we'll see more teams trying to play short (as we have over the past few years) or if we'll revert back to "lets get it out of our end and fight for the 50/50 at midfield."


----------



## RedCard (Jun 3, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I was told the defending team must be outside the Penalty Area until the ball is kicked then can move in.  We should get the official training in June and July.


We're getting our training on the new Laws tomorrow night at our monthly meeting.


----------

